# У меня 8 шейных позвонков



## Galkap83 (11 Мар 2010)

Чем это грозит, кроме остеохондроза, который уже есть?


----------



## Анатолий (11 Мар 2010)

*У меня 8 шейных позвонков.*

Рентген покажите.


----------



## Galkap83 (11 Мар 2010)

*У меня 8 шейных позвонков.*

А у меня его нет! Сама бы посмотрела с интересом, но мне его не отдали, видимо оставили на память о редком случае. Обнаружили это после моих жалоб на боль в шее, "щелчки" при повороте головы. Сделали рентген, сказали, что остеохондроз и есть С8. Заключение есть в карте.


----------



## Анатолий (11 Мар 2010)

*У меня 8 шейных позвонков.*

Сходите в поликлинику, по простите на несколько дней, сделайте снимки на фотоаппарат, они Вам будут нужны.


----------



## Galkap83 (11 Мар 2010)

*У меня 8 шейных позвонков.*

Не могу:cray:  Раньше жила в другом городе, там снимки и остались. А еще раз рентген сделать тоже не могу - малыша жду


----------



## Анатолий (11 Мар 2010)

*У меня 8 шейных позвонков.*

Сейчас, что беспокоит?


----------



## abelar (12 Мар 2010)

*У меня 8 шейных позвонков.*



Анатолий написал(а):


> Сейчас, что беспокоит?


....Думаю, Уважаемый Анатолий, - обсессивно-компулсивный с-м на фоне избытка свободного времени.....aiwan


----------



## Galkap83 (12 Мар 2010)

Сейчас пока ничего. Просто хочу знать чем это грозит. Обычно весна-осень болит шея, плечо, немеет рука, головная боль. Пока этого нет. Кстати, свободного времени пока тоже нет, я работаю.


----------



## abelar (12 Мар 2010)

Galkap83 написал(а):


> . Обычно весна-осень


Да. Именно "весна-осень".
Успокойтесь ничем это Вам не грозит.aiwan


----------



## Galkap83 (16 Мар 2010)

Спасибо!good:blush200:


----------



## Helen18 (18 Дек 2011)

У  меня тоже 8 шейных позвонков, недавно сильно упала на спину, поехала в больницу. Сделали снимок, нейрохирург сказал, что у меня 2 активных шейных позвонка и при любом резком движении головой может произойти смещение: "в лучшем случае паралич всех конечностей, в худшем смерть". Как мне всего этого избежать? Теперь я хожу как "истукан" боюсь лишний раз двигать головой, даже спортом теперь заниматься не могу. Как быть?


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (19 Дек 2011)

Для начала необходимо показать снимки.


----------



## Одуванчик (24 Окт 2012)

Что скажите? Или мне не правильно посчитали?


----------



## Доктор Черепанов (26 Окт 2012)

Живите спокойно


----------



## Екатерина Князькова (1 Фев 2013)

здравствуйте, доктор! моей дочке 3,5 года. у нее хруст в шее и мы сделали снимок.он показал,что у нее ребенка  8 шейных позвонков. что это значит, чего нужно опасаться? можно ли нам будет заниматься танцами? и вообще страшно ли это или это всего лишь особенность моего ребенка.


----------



## Доктор Черепанов (5 Фев 2013)

Вообще-то опасаться надо мамаши, которая чуть что маленького ребенка тянет на рентген. Уж извините за резкость.
Что касается вашего вопроса - редко, но бывает. Особенность строения. Никаких особых ограничений не накладывает


----------

